# My thumb keeps getting inflamed.



## Tiarhlu (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm in a jazz group here, and a few months we had a two hour show. Every since then, anytime I've picked up a guitar (I'm mainly a bass player) my thumb's started burning from the first knuckle all the way up to my wrist. I hoped some rest would help. We were out of town the past three weeks, but when I got home and picked up my bass, the pain came back instantly. 

I don't know what to do. I can't play more than a minute without feeling completely wrecked. My grip strength dies too. When it gets really bad, it feels like my thumb is wanting to curl up and lock itself into my palm. 

I'm not just a casual musician. I've spent the past decade in college for music. I've played since I was little. I depend on music for my income. But I just can't play anymore it seems. I can't practice. I've been having to blow people off at rehearsals, or end up playing sub par. I've got students to teach too.

This is getting extremely frustrating and depressing.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2009)

That sounds pretty alarming. Didn't strain it too much holding the guitar neck, did you?

Give it a few days and keep it light. If it remains after 2 or 3 days, get it checked out by someone more qualified than I.


----------



## Tweek (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like tendonitis or something...I would take 600 of ibuprofen every 6 hours and ice it a lot, and also go see a doctor. They might be able to give you a steroid injection or something like that, or at least some pain pills. Hope that helps.

And DON'T push yourself to play, you might injure it further. See a doc first.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

You should ask your doctor for help and you may want to Try Using a guitar strap to help your self lift the bass.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 6, 2009)

I use a strap, even when sitting. 

I've had problems like this before, just not as long lasting. My doctor said something like it's just a result of my arms being so long, that the tendons and all don't fit so they're stretched thin and are prone to problems like this.


----------

